# Pet Corner



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Seeing as we've got a "what do you look like" thread I thought another insight into our lives would be to show off our pets... so here we have *Pets Corner*









So, to start the ball rolling here's our English Bull Terrier Roxy, an 8yr old bitch we rescued about 6 years ago now... she's a lucky little thing cause I bring her to the office with me every day


















We also have a pond with loads of fish, frogs and at the moment a stack of frogspawn... I also have a small Marine tank setup at the office with a pair of B&W Clowns and a few corals.

So what you guys got... not too many cats I hope









Cheers

Jon


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

As also shown in the garden thread - Vasuki the Cornsnake...


----------



## bells0 (Feb 8, 2007)

JayKay, almost 5 year old Devon Rex cat. Is a house cat [due to costing a few quid and not having the amount of fur normal cats do to keep warm].

Pic here is of him on a lead outside, having a rare adventure in the garden:










and another of him with even less fur when he was a kitten:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Molly 8 (Prime Cat)*










*Holly 8 (Beauty Queen)*










*Jackie 2 (Tiger Eyes)*










*Janie 2 (Snow Leopard)*










Not forgetting the pride`s Head of Security....

*Rusty 10 (Mr Woof)*Woebetide any man or beast who disturbs his ladies


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Only 4 cats... I was expecting more from you 

bells0 - that's a VERY good picture of JayKay there... you into photography as well?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Jonmurgie said:


> Only 4 cats... I was expecting more from you


I daren`t, Holly has made it quite clear that as far as she`s concerned there are already three too many, however she`s happy for Rusty to stay











> bells0 - that's a VERY good picture of JayKay there... you into photography as well?


I agree that is an excellent photo of a very handsome cat


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Damn.....on reading that thread title I was hoping for maybe some pets with less fur on
















Oh well, I'll dig out a piccy of my pussy when I get home.......oops......you know what I mean!









Best regards David


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Pics of my best pal.

Oscar the French Mastiff who was also a rescue.

First relaxing but covering his modesty.










Second his "put that camera away or I'll eat it"


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

When we arrived in France we had 7 cats and two dogs, unfortunately we are down to one cat and one dog now, but there are some other characters now firmly ensconced.

Oliver on desk duties (I hasten to add that this was before the house renovations)










Max: a dog with almost no redeeming qualities










Oscar & Leo: These two were about to get the chop, couldn't see that happen so had to give them a new home.










Barney & Tas: The two that came with us, marvelous dogs with excellent temperaments










Morse: The pet I miss the most, a gentle giant:


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

....and a bit later, nearly fully grown:










We also have a couple of horses and various members of the local wildlife who have squatters rights in various outbuildings.


----------



## bells0 (Feb 8, 2007)

Jonmurgie said:


> Only 4 cats... I was expecting more from you
> 
> bells0 - that's a VERY good picture of JayKay there... you into photography as well?


Not really. I bought a Minolta A2 and all sorts of bits and pieces for it a couple of years ago, but have never done it justice. Really need to get it out and try get some decent pics of my watches, not easy from my attempts with a pocket cam!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

A happy kitten last summer.


















A poorly cat today.


















I have a horrendous vets bill to pay so am selling some clutter tomorrow. Don't feel obligated but I might have him put down if they are not sold.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I wouldn't do it really Mac.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

ahhh.. what's up with the cat Mark?

Thanks GOD for pet insurance is all I'll say... guess you don't have any then


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Ok....here he is.....one very cool cat, well it was a very hot summer (relatively speaking







)......and at 14 years old he deserves a rest.......










Maybe this should have gone in the "what do you look like" thread....but hey it was the same summer and I was testing the WR of my Seamaster


















Best regards David


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Jonmurgie said:


> ahhh.. what's up with the cat Mark?
> 
> Thanks GOD for pet insurance is all I'll say... guess you don't have any then


I did have insurance and have been paying it monthly, but it was for Kickstart and she died last Autumn, this was a replacemnet cat and I forgot to alter the details. They will not honour the insurance nor will they refund the payments for Kickstart. Buggers!

I have no idea what happened to the cat, it came in Friday night with a gaping hole in it's side. The vets don't know either, I don't think it's an animal bite, the wound was too big, not unless there is a sasquatch hiding out locally anyway.









.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Typical, like any kind of insurance they look for any reason to NOT pay out









Got to take Roxy to the vets on Thursday again as she's got a suspect lump that could be a Mast Cell tumour (cancer)... she had one of those this time last year but it was successfully removed (cost Â£900 though!) but it does mean she could get more, fingers crossed it's nothing scary this time!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i have a 9 month old alaskan malamute called kobi ,sable -scares the life out of people because he is the closest thing to a wolf you will see ,loves cats so much so theyve all disapeared from my estate ,thank god .he is currently in the process of destroying my home he is only 4 stone now ,his dad was 12 st so ive got alot of fun to look forward too.

im looking to buy some more in the future once i get a house with acreage.

oscar the french mastiff is a gorgous looking dog well done .

i would post pictures but im apparently a bit thick and i cant get it to work :*****:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

unlcky alf said:


> Morse: The pet I miss the most, a gentle giant:


They looked like they were good friends











MarkF said:


> A happy kitten last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MarkF said:


> I wouldn't do it really Mac.


I should hope not Mark









Otherwise I`d have to send Tiddles round to have a few words in your shell like...



















I hope he/she makes a speedy recovery


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Jonmurgie said:


> Typical, like any kind of insurance they look for any reason to NOT pay out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope it all works out alright


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Our household is ruled by moggoes, as you probably already know. The matriarch (although physically she's the smallest) is Jazzmine, a lilac oriental:










That's her on my Avatar, too. Where she leads, her 3 sons tend to follow 3 paces behind. There's Leo and Vinnie, who are chocolate point Siamese:










and Fiske, who's a Havana:










Collectively, they comprise "The Bunch".

I was going to include the others here as well, but I just got an error telling me I had exceeded the limit on the number of photos, so I shall have to continue this in a separate post. A bientot.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Part 2 - The next three are all siblings who were rescued as kittens from a garage in which they were living, whose owner had threatened to drown them. They are Roly:










Roxy:










and Maisie:










Finally, there's big, bad, Bertie who's just over 2 years old now, but weighed in at over 9kg last year. He's now on a diet and is down to 8Kg, but is still a massive great lump:










Did I ever claim to be normal?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Why would anyone want to drown them?









Well done Hotmog for saving them.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Better late than never....here are my "dingos" Fred (15 years old) and Bruiser (3 years old)...










...and my old Beagle named Barney, who lived nearly 16 years 'til he passed two years ago...










He was my buddy....and I still miss the little bugger.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Heres my fave photo of my best mate Bart, who is feeling a bit confused at the moment with the new baby , but hes being really really good ....

Barts a 8 year old Golden Retriever, mad as a fish







....My best mate......

Oh yeah, theres a Ginger ( ex ) Tom caled Charlie round here somewhere too..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Our Maisie,


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> Better late than never....here are my "dingos" Fred (15 years old) and Bruiser (3 years old)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very sorry Barney has gone. He looks like he was a belting little character


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Here is Nigel, just over a year old, he's a character (according to me, a pain in the arse according to 710!!)










This is Toby, who is a little bit more sensible!! Although he has come home covered in grease twice now!! Not sure he enjoys being Swarfegaed!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> Here is Nigel, just over a year old, he's a character (according to me, a pain in the arse according to 710!!)


Wot does she know









I can say that because she`s a long way from here and anyway doesn`t know where I live











> This is Toby, who is a little bit more sensible!! Although he has come home covered in grease twice now!! Not sure he enjoys being Swarfegaed!!!


Both great looking lads, actually all the `friends` shown in this thread are great


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I was somewhat concerned on coming out of my bedroom yesterday to find Janie `investigating`


















Just to put things in perspective


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

OMG cats are mad... though question is do you always walk out of your bedroom with a camera in your hand?!!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I was somewhat concerned on coming out of my bedroom yesterday to find Janie `investigating`


She's just putting the picture straight Mac!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

She's just seeing if the watch safe is really behind the picture.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Jonmurgie said:


> OMG cats are mad... though question is do you always walk out of your bedroom with a camera in your hand?!!


Not normally it was pure chance


















Bladerunner said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I was somewhat concerned on coming out of my bedroom yesterday to find Janie `investigating`
> ...


At least she dosen`t tidy up the cushions almost everytime I get out of my chair unlike a certain female I could mention


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Alas said:


> She's just seeing if the watch safe is really behind the picture.


_Shhh!!! _











mach 0.0013137 said:


> At least she dosen`t tidy up the cushions almost everytime I get out of my chair unlike a certain female I could mention


Maybe I shouldn`t have said that


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

My beautiful girl LC (Elsie),i think she was about 6 months old in this 1st pic,now shes nearly 2 and over 6 stone and not an ounce of fat,she can make me laugh no matter how grey a day ive had.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

WOW she's a beaut!! Love boxers, one of only a few breeds we'd ever have









Bit os sad news... our Bullie has to have an operation later this week to remove another Mast Cell Tumor, though it's only tiny tiny so she'll be OK, just hate her having to go under anaesthetic


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I hope everything goes well for her Jon


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Wish you and her the best Jon


----------

